# Dove Cage Help



## EliCecil (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello,

I have been reading around about different types of cages for a dove, and I decided to build one for the best results. I was thinking of using this cage as a base design, but I'm unsure what the best modifications would be.

I definitely want the cage to be big enough for two doves, since I will want to adopt a second bird shortly after I am comfortable caring for one. I think that cage is a little taller than necessary, but I am still new and could use some help. Is it better to make it longer and shorter? I will definitely be letting the doves out for a good few hours (if not more) of flight time each day, but I want their cage to be comfortable as well.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had that cage in white. My doves did very good in it, doves like to flap their wings and walk on the bottom so a cage longer and wide works well for doves. If the cage is big enough they really don't have to come out, doves sometimes can hurt themselves in the house flying around. I would Google image homemade dove cage and see what comes up. Also, it would be better to keep the one dove in a smaller cage, when you get another dove then you can introduce both to the new bigger cage together which would be less stressful for the first bird. Doves are very territorial and fight new birds that are introduce to their space.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's an excellent idea of keeping the first dove in a smaller cage for now. The new larger cage won't be seen as his territory.


----------

